# Acrobat reader problem[Solved i some how?]

## Empress

Installerade nsplugsinen acrobat reader för firfoxen. 'USE=nsplugin' har jag. 

Men varjegång jag öppnar ett pdf dokument i FF så kommer den här "Licensrutan" upp där man skall acceptera vilkoren..  Klickar "accepterar" så man kan läsa pdf-filen. 

Hur får jag "bort det" det är lite jobbigt att jämt behöva acceptera licensavtalen när man vill läsa en pdf-fil i FF.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kallamej

Funkar det likadant om du kör acroread som stand alone?

----------

## Empress

Har inte den installerad. Dessutom så har den slutat att "dyka upp".    :Confused: 

Fattar absolut inget men  på något sätt så löste problemet sig självt.

----------

## kallamej

Bra att det löst sig, men testa för all del att köra acroread från en terminal. Eller har du hittat en plugin på annat sätt än från emerge acroread?

----------

